# Encosto:word for someone annoying who doesn't go away.



## Schizotronic

People, I'm new into this, so sorry if I posting in the wrong place and in a wrong way. But here in Brazil, we have a word "encosto" (a slang) to designate someone who doesn't leave us alone. Like a spirit (BTW, here in Brazil, this original word 'encosto' was used to nominate an evil spirit, one that possess the person and is always around).
Do you have any suggestions about it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## curlyboy20

Welcome to the forums!

Is it the spirit of someone who's passed away but still lingers? In English I guess we just call that a spirit (or a lingering spirit).


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Schizotronic. 

Não, Curly, no caso, 'encosto' usado como descrito acima é uma pessoa viva, mas que causa tantos problemas, terror, ou seja lá que reação a pessoa tenha, como se fosse um espírito mau que se recusa a abandonar o corpo da pessoa. Entendeu?


----------



## olivinha

> to designate someone who doesn't leave us alone.


I'd say this person is _a pain __in the neck_ or _in the ass,_ depending how _irritating_ or _annoying_ s/he is_._


----------



## curlyboy20

Entendi mais ou menos  Se se trata de uma pessoa chata que sempre causa problemas, em inglês se diz "nuisance". Não sei se vocês se referem a isso.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, como um sinônimo, com certeza, _nuisance, pain in the ass,_ etc., mas me pergunto assim como o Schizo se não teria uma coisa mais 'colorida' como nosso encosto, hein, Olie?


----------



## curlyboy20

"Nuisance" é descritivo. Acho que na Inglaterra se diz "bad lot" quando uma pessoa não é uma boa pessoa com quem andar. 

- "My brother is always getting suspended at school"
- "He seems like a bad lot".


----------



## Schizotronic

Hi, *curlyboy20.*

Let me explain better: imagine you have a grilfriend and you break up the relationship. She keeps haunting you, like a presence. She's always around, meeting you "occasionally". Yeah, like a spirit... got it?

Pelo que vejo é melhor eu escrever em português mesmo né?
Pois é, algo mais "informal" mais "popular". Temos isso ou não em inglês?
Nossa, vocês são incríveis!! Thanks for now!


----------



## curlyboy20

Ahh... nesse caso você poderia dizer "stalker". Se eu termino com a minha namorada, mas se ela continua ligando-me ou seguindo-me, eu diria que "she's stalking me".


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado que _stalker _também serve como sinônimo, mas não dá a força da nossa expressão. Squizo (vou acabar dizendo esquizofrênico ) acho que vai ser difícil o inglês ter uma expressão que bata com essa, mesmo porque é uma questão cultural, né? Eles não conviveram e nem foram influenciados por essas expressões que nos foram legadas pelos 'terreiros'.


----------



## Schizotronic

Vanda said:


> Engraçado que _stalker _também serve como sinônimo, mas não dá a força da nossa expressão. Squizo (vou acabar dizendo esquizofrênico ) acho que vai ser difícil o inglês ter uma expressão que bata com essa, mesmo porque é uma questão cultural, né? Eles não conviveram e nem foram influenciados por essas expressões que nos foram legadas pelos 'terreiros'.



É, "stalker" eu conheço e REALMENTE não é bem isso... não é esse o caso. Como você falou, vem dos terreiros. Olha, é um espírito que é indesejado. Dizemos aqui no Brasil que o "santo desceu" e ficou dentro do corpo de alguém. Não como uma lembrança e nem bem "dentro". Seguindo mesmo, assombrando, mas não stalker.

Ai, como faço com isso?!?


----------



## fernandobn97007

poderia ser obsessor or obsessor spirit ou seria forçar uma barra?


----------



## almufadado

Em Portugal é uma/um "melga". "Da imagem e som do insecto a zumbir nos seus ouvidos.

Nos tempos que correm "adquiriu-se uma nova palavra que é "emplastro". A etimologia (se não tinha vai ter ... ah Emplastro estás a ficar famoso!)  vem de uma figura típica do Porto que se "cola" às pessoas que estão a ser entrevistadas para a televisão e fica ali, apenas para aparecer. Tornou-se no defeciente mental mais conhecido de Portugal e a sua alcunha sinónimo de "pain in the arse".


----------



## Guigo

almufadado said:


> Em Portugal é uma/um "melga". "Da imagem e som do insecto a zumbir nos seus ouvidos.
> 
> Nos tempos que correm "adquiriu-se uma nova palavra que é "emplastro". A etimologia (se não tinha vai ter ... ah Emplastro estás a ficar famoso!) vem de uma *figura* típica do Porto *que se "cola" às pessoas que estão a ser entrevistadas para a televisão e fica ali, apenas para aparecer*. Tornou-se no defeciente mental mais conhecido de Portugal e a sua alcunha sinónimo de "pain in the arse".


 
No Brasil, chamamos a estas figuras de "papagaios de pirata" (por motivos óbvios).


----------



## Schizotronic

Bom, gente, acho que danou-se. Não temos então a tal palavra?
(muito engraçado a coisa do "emplastro" - que gruda mesmo!!!)


----------



## Guigo

Schizotronic said:


> Bom, gente, acho que danou-se. Não temos então a tal palavra?
> (muito engraçado a coisa do "emplastro" - que gruda mesmo!!!)


 
Ué... quem não tem são eles (os gringos, _I mean_).


----------



## ewie

_My ex-girlfriend *haunts me* wherever I go_.

Não acho nada melhor pelo momento.


----------



## almufadado

I read somewhere "worse than a sticker" ou seja pior que um autocolante (pequeno papel com cola de uma dos lados).


----------



## Schizotronic

almufadado said:


> I read somewhere "worse than a sticker" ou seja pior que um autocolante (pequeno papel com cola de uma dos lados).



ALMOST there! É uma expressão que chega BEM mais perto.
Boa essa!!


----------



## ewie

*Limpet*; *bloodsucker*.


----------



## Schizotronic

ewie said:


> *Limpet*; *bloodsucker*.



LIMPET é jóia. É engraçado, sutil e inteligente. Só não sei se o "americano médio" sabe o que é... digo, o animal mesmo.

Agora o termo, semanticamente a "encosto" é perfeito. OBRIGADO!


----------

